

Crowdsource HN: Resources for making your next website. - EGreg
https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDEKG3ysmRsakwzA5Z_Ce4/edit?hl=en&authkey=CLWU-ssM

======
gnok
If I could ask a favor of folks compiling such documents: Please post these to
a Wiki. Wiki-like interfaces are far more readable than 'shared' documents.
Wikis are also inherently designed for collaboration with complete history
(thus automatically working around vandalism).

Edited to complete a sentence.

~~~
jonst
I agree. Wikis are a much better choice for this type of thing. They can also
take a bit of time and effort to maintain against vandalism.

I recently picked up <http://startuptacklebox.com> to start collecting this
kind of information on a blog. I've started to realize that a) I don't have as
much time as I thought I did to research and summarize regularly, and b) a
WordPress blog might not be the best option for collecting this information
together.

If anyone would like to talk about building a persistent repository of
startup-related advice and tools, drop me a line at jon@startuptacklebox.com.

~~~
Vivtek
Very. Email sent.

~~~
mbesto
same!

------
eob
What a cool idea. It would be a great community service if clusters of experts
on HN occasionally got together at a planned time to collaborate on howto docs
for various domains.

~~~
EGreg
thank you :)

------
justinchen
Does anyone else hate unknowingly clicking on Google docs links?

~~~
robwgibbons
Why is that?

~~~
justinchen
Being always logged into gmail, clicking on a Google doc auto-adds your google
account to the list of viewers (for everyone else to see) and also clutters up
your personal Google docs listing by adding any doc you've viewed.

~~~
3pt14159
It doesn't add your name to a list anymore. Not for months.

------
Vivtek
Hey, the mention of "Symphony" for PHP - is that symfony (<http://www.symfony-
project.org/>) or really Symphony (<http://symphony-cms.com/>)? They both look
kinda cool.

I was able to disambiguate Django really easily, though, fwiw.

~~~
jjcm
Oop, that was me. It's symfony. Fixed in the docs.

------
sdrinf
What's the license of the document?

~~~
EGreg
It's licensed under MIT X11 license to anyone to do with as they wish.

------
Tycho
I good thing I found recently is PageLime CMS.

Basically you tag some of your static-page divs as 'editable' and then give
PageLime your FTP login. Users can then use the PageLime site to edit text and
image content. The results are uploaded to your server. It has a very nice UI.
Haven't tried it but I plan to use the free plan for a small site soon.

Saves you installing any CMS, mySQL etc in your hosting service.

------
paraschopra
Great initiative! Love it. I wished to add a thing or two about conversion
rate optimization and A/B testing but it looks like document is not editable.
Perhaps Wiki will be a better platform.

------
jlaurend
This is a slight divergence, but do people actually find Kuler useful (it's
listed there which is why I'm reminded of it)?

------
EGreg
In the spirit of collaboration, let's see if we can make a good resource! I
personally need this because I will have to make a site for our company's
iPhone applications.

I feel there are two fundamentally different types of website -- one to
promote a product, the other is about being a community in itself. They have
different goals and different visual designs.

There are some designs I really like, such as gist.com ... so I put them up
there. Do you know any great examples of effective product website designs?
What about social website designs? What do they get right?

Don't say it here, put it in the doc, please! We could all use it.

~~~
prawn
The document is read-only at the moment so maybe someone can add this later (I
will forget) - friend of mine yesterday raved about this PSD to XHTML service:

<http://www.codemyconcept.com/>

I've tried a few alternatives in the past with mixed results. Used one service
that was great and then ramped up their price later, another that took too
long, and another that used a layout framework with which we weren't familiar.

~~~
jeffepp
I can vouch for them. Great results and support!

------
Athtar
Wow. This is actually great concept. A document like this, with the real-world
knowledge and expertise we have here at HN? That would be one hell of a
resource.

------
kilomanamolik
tagged

